# new 10"-11"...midas



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW he's a BEAST!!!!!!







............pics suck sorry


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice score..







Can't believe you got that thing for free. Hows his attitude so far?

If all goes well I should be getting a 5-6"er on thurs...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Nice score..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mean as HELL...would like a female for him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The pictures are pretty bad, but I get the idea how beautiful he is. Simply amazing, and why was he free?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> The pictures are pretty bad, but I get the idea how beautiful he is. Simply amazing, and why was he free?


sorry it a she not a he.....and was to big for this guy tank.....so i got it free...he seid he payed $60 for it like 3week ago.........so lucky me


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Still a great looking fish whether it's a she or a he...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Still a great looking fish whether it's a she or a he...


see the BLUE EYE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

beautiful fish.....love the color ...







free man what a deal!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice find! It would be cool to get her a mate! It is nice to see you putting her in a nice big tank! Way to go!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

feaking sweet man, awesome fish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> feaking sweet man, awesome fish


i heard that female only get like 8"-9" is this true? and if so does that mean she a he?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> feaking sweet man, awesome fish


i heard that female only get like 8"-9" is this true? and if so does that mean she a he?
[/quote]


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

pm toerag2 he's probably the most knowledgable about midas as he has ton of them


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

well I have read that most midas are in the 10 inch range when full grow, not sure if that referes to female or male, but by wild guess i'd say yours is a male.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

very nice


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

These guys are always mean nice pickup


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

COOl cichlid.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a nice guy. looks like you got a great tank for him too! way to go


----------

